# Wiedermal Mail-Empfang-Problem



## daff (3. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mal wieder das Forum fragen. Ich hab meinen Server mit Debian Etch neu aufgesetzt (nach der PerfectSetupAnleitung) und hab nun wieder das Problem, dass ich Mails zwar senden aber nicht empfangen kann. MX ist angelegt, in der mail.cf hab ich meine IP mit hinzugefügt. Hier meine /var/log/mail.log:


```
Dec  3 19:40:00 kich03 postfix/master[10133]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
Dec  3 19:40:00 kich03 postfix/smtpd[10140]: warning: SASL per-process initialization failed: generic failure
Dec  3 19:40:00 kich03 postfix/smtpd[10140]: fatal: SASL per-process initialization failed
Dec  3 19:40:01 kich03 postfix/master[10133]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 10140 exit status 1
Dec  3 19:40:01 kich03 postfix/master[10133]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
```
Weiß jemand wie ich das beheben kann ?

Danke im Voraus

daff


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Das Problem liegt am SASL Daemon. was passiert denn, wenn Du sasl mit dem script in /etc/init.d startest?


----------



## daff (3. Dez. 2007)

selbe meldung im log


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich, was er auf der Shell ausgibt. Hatte mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt 

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/default/saslauthd


----------



## daff (3. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich meinte eigentlich, was er auf der Shell ausgibt. Hatte mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt




```
kich03:~# /etc/init.d/saslauthd restart
Restarting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd.
kich03:~#
```



Zitat von Till:


> Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/default/saslauthd




```
#
# Settings for saslauthd daemon
#

# Should saslauthd run automatically on startup? (default: no)
START=yes

# Which authentication mechanisms should saslauthd use? (default: pam)
#
# Available options in this Debian package:
# getpwent  -- use the getpwent() library function
# kerberos5 -- use Kerberos 5
# pam       -- use PAM
# rimap     -- use a remote IMAP server
# shadow    -- use the local shadow password file
# sasldb    -- use the local sasldb database file
# ldap      -- use LDAP (configuration is in /etc/saslauthd.conf)
#
# Only one option may be used at a time. See the saslauthd man page
# for more information.
#
# Example: MECHANISMS="pam"
MECHANISMS="pam"

# Additional options for this mechanism. (default: none)
# See the saslauthd man page for information about mech-specific options.
MECH_OPTIONS=""

# How many saslauthd processes should we run? (default: 5)
# A value of 0 will fork a new process for each connection.
THREADS=5

# Other options (default: -c)
# See the saslauthd man page for information about these options.
#
# Example for postfix users: "-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd"
# Note: See /usr/share/doc/sasl2-bin/README.Debian
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```


----------



## daff (4. Dez. 2007)

ich hab den server nochmal neu aufgesetzt jetzt geht alles


----------

